# To glue or not to glue...



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I've seen some people make little mouse huts out of popsicle/craft sticks, and I'm wondering what kind of glue you use? I'm thinking just regular Elmer's glue, but then I think of them chewing on the hut and I'm not sure if it's safe.

So, what kind of glue do you guys use to build your mousie huts?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I use hot glue. It's fast and safe!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

hot glue or regular elmer's are both safe...but hot glue is MUCH faster...lol


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Elmer's is made of casein, a milk product. It is one hundred percent safe to eat, even for mice.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have made them before and my mice loved them ^^

I used hot glue and my mice were fine


----------

